# Phrag Glen Decker (Jason Fischer x kovachii)



## Orchid-fever (Apr 10, 2013)

Just starting to open. It is the first one from the flask to bloom. If patience is a virtue then I am a sinner with no hope of redemption.


----------



## Shiva (Apr 10, 2013)

How big is the plant?


----------



## nikv (Apr 10, 2013)

I'm loving the color already!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 10, 2013)

nikv said:


> I'm loving the color already!



Me, too!


----------



## jjkOC (Apr 10, 2013)

Exciting!


----------



## phrag guy (Apr 11, 2013)

looking good


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 11, 2013)

A big, fat bud!


----------



## Heather (Apr 11, 2013)

I can't wait! :sob:


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## Ron-NY (Apr 11, 2013)

Orchid-fever said:


> It is the first one from the flask to bloom.



So how many do you have??? 

Looking forward to seeing it opened!!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2013)

Stop playing with the measuring stick before you knock the bloom off!!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll try to be careful Eric


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## nikv (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## chrismende (Apr 12, 2013)

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2013)

Love it! beautiful color and shape.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2013)

So close to perfection! Would you call it a deep pink color or more on the red side. With the light coming throw the back its hard to say on my end of the screen.


----------



## koshki (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh. Wow. That color is heart stopping!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 13, 2013)

Wow, that's nice !!!! What size is the flower? Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2013)

A beauty!


----------



## Shiva (Apr 13, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 13, 2013)

Stunning!


----------



## Orchid-fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Awarded an AM of 85 points today. They described the flower as being vibrant pink. It was 12 cm NS and had 6 cm wide petals.

I am very happy


----------



## NYEric (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats! Yay besseae hybrids! I really like the color, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 14, 2013)

Orchid-fever said:


> Awarded an AM of 85 points today. They described the flower as being vibrant pink. It was 12 cm NS and had 6 cm wide petals.
> 
> I am very happy



I would be, also! Congratulations!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 23, 2014)

Has this bloomed again? Sorry to bring this up over a year. (I just got a compot of these and would like to see other flower pics)


----------



## Orchid-fever (Aug 23, 2014)

I wish it had but soon after the award it got a basal rot and I lost a chunk of the plant. It is on the mend now and should bloom this year.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2014)

Orchid-fever said:


> I wish it had but soon after the award it got a basal rot and I lost a chunk of the plant. It is on the mend now and should bloom this year.



Thanks for the update. Good to know. I know an excellent grower who almost lost his JF (his first FCC ever) to rot (it recovered after a few years). Seems JF is slightly susceptible to rot, and it gets passed on to Glen Decker?


----------

